# Shot Of The Incredibly Sexy M-4 W/o Cyclops



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

It's pretty cool how a simple change from bracelet to zulu or maratac transforms these mil-subs into

tool watches. I just swapped my bracelet for this OD 2-ring zulu. Looks very nice indeed!!!

Makes a guy want to kiss a gorgeous babe and aerate a bad guy with a PPK...HA!!!









If you're offended by highly sexy photos, please don't look!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good, don't think I've ever seen a Zulu on a M4









BTW Glad it all worked out for you in the end


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that. The M4 is a good o'l boy of a watch that can take its licks and will keep on turning up for work.







Glad you're happy with it.


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, believe it or not, most of the 49 sec/min hash mark on this one is flaked off.

I just don't know. Is OW quality control up to snuff? I'm just asking. I honestly don't know.

Seems though that this one shouldn't've left the factory. This is no reflection on retailers,

mind you, it's purely an OW thing. I LOVE the M-4, but just as luck (or lack thereof) would

have it, my M-4 has a dial issue.

I'm sort of too tired to send watches back and forth and cross my fingers and _hope_ the

quality is impeccable.

Maybe down the line I'll swap dials for a Yao or something.

It's weird to feel guilty about demanding quality from a Swiss maker that gets better than $300

for a watch.

The flaw is minor, but it's a flaw none the less. When I look at the dial my eyes lock in on the flaw.

It's a great looking watch though. VERY happy with it. It gains 3 secs/day. WELL within specs!!!

(Cue the Bond music as I make my exit...







)

Dan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I know it's been said before, but if you bought this from RLT this would never of happend. Roy's level of service which would include a very high level of QC \ inspection of the watch as well as regulating before the watch is shipped


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

7Pines said:


> Seems though that this one shouldn't've left the factory. This is no reflection on retailers,
> 
> mind you, it's purely an OW thing.


Factory and retailer - shouldn't have left either. I would send it back.


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, I was told my 3-day inspection window closed. I noticed the flaked dial on day #5.

Can't a retailer just send something like this back to OW, regardless of when it's noticed

by the consumer. In this case, 5 days after receiving it.

Dan


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I don't mind sexy pics on a watch forum. No matter how many you post it never helps.







:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

7Pines said:


> Well, I was told my 3-day inspection window closed. I noticed the flaked dial on day #5.
> 
> Can't a retailer just send something like this back to OW, regardless of when it's noticed
> 
> ...


Well I would like to think so, but I suppose it comes down to the retailer, and it sounds in your case that there not being very helpful


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, Like I said, the flaw doesn't exactly jump off the watch face at you, but it is a flaw. And once your

eye picks up on it, you see it all the time. I don't like to pay over $300 for flaws.

It was the last one the retailer had on hand. Is it simply a coincidence that the last M-4 w/o cyclops is flawed?

I don't know. I should think any retailer really concerned about his good reputation and top-notch customer

service would damn near _demand_ to get the watch back, then in turn get it back to OW pronto.

I'm not going to push it though. I'm too tired to go through all that BS again.

It does take a certain sort of etailer to "step up" and make proper decisions for customers.

A lot of personal responsibility and integrity is lost through the internet. It's too easy to simply not return emails, etc.

If I were in an actual, physical store bringing a quality control issue to a retailer, it'd be no different than if the store owner

listened to my complaint, then, without a word, walked into the back room of the shop and never re-emerged, leaving me

there alone at the counter.

Oh well, the watch is sexy anyway. Maybe I'll think of the little flaw like I would an ugly little tattoo on a beautiful woman.









Dan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

As a surgestion, tell the retailer that you're not happy with this watch and see what he says







If you don't say anything then he's not even going to know


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh, I told him alright. Sent him some crisp macro shots showing the damage as well.

Just waiting patiently for a response.

Dan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

7Pines said:


> Oh, I told him alright. Sent him some crisp macro shots showing the damage as well.
> 
> Just waiting patiently for a response.
> 
> Dan


Good cause there's no way that should have been sold to you


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

PhilM said:


> 7Pines said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I told him alright. Sent him some crisp macro shots showing the damage as well.
> ...


Dead right. That's a real shame about the flaw. Didn't pick it up on the photos you posted. Yes, I'd say its no coincidence that it was the last one in stock. Much easier to pass it off to a customer who probably won't complain, than send it back to the factory as sub standard, list as out of stock and lose a sale. Call me cynical perhaps.

It's a risk we all take online which is why, when things go wrong, we must always complain long and hard. If we don't, people will think that they can dish out crap goods and services just 'cause we can't lean over the counter and slap them. Tell this guy that us folks on The Watch Forum, that's over 6,000 of us, (and I'm sure I can include all those of us who have had a great service from RLT) want him to sort it out for you, like yesterday. We are watching with interest. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll hit him with a follow-up email and see where he's at.

I'll let you know how things shake out.

Dan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

7Pines said:


> I'll hit him with a follow-up email and see where he's at.
> 
> I'll let you know how things shake out.
> 
> Dan


Glad your going to do it, look forward to hearing a positive outcome


----------

